# Firewood making tools



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought I make this thread to let everyone discuss what works and doesn't work for making firewood.  If I go to a garage sale I can't resist old axes/mauls.
Most important to me is a good cant and it has to have sharp points.  The blue one is a 60" heavy duty aluminum is  brand new and hasn't been used so I can't comment yet.






This is an old one I redid.  It has a railroad spike in the middle to strengthen and the metal strap ties the hook to the base without stressing the wood handle.





The second item I can't leave home is the Pickaroon/Hookaroon.  The red one is new and it was very dull, well it isn't now.







Log tongs are like putting a suitcase handle on a round of wood, in snow they are a fantastic and your hands don't get wet.








My obsession with axes/mauls.











Can't forget Fiskars stuff.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice collection!  One of everything...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 6, 2014)

DodgyNomad said:


> Nice collection!  One of everything...


 

Or two.


----------



## Flamestead (Feb 6, 2014)

Kind of hoping for photos of some enterprising firewood in action, based on the thread title, but this is a very nice collection of tools!

(Wishing the earlier thread with video of hanging an ax had helped me recall the various types, but I'm just seeing the differences and not remembering their names.)


----------



## NextEndeavor (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow! Appears they've been used a lot too.  That's a lot of firewood processing. Bet your home is warm.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 7, 2014)

When the zombie hordes attack I'm heading to Firewood Bandit's house . . .


----------



## Jags (Feb 7, 2014)

The best tool I ever made for making firewood...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2014)

Jags said:


> The best tool I ever made for making firewood...
> 
> View attachment 126776


 

Can't argue with that.  Here's mine.






You have to be able to move the splitter around too.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> When the zombie hordes attack I'm heading to Firewood Bandit's house . . .


 

These are 100% Zombie certified.  I just got the red one and it was way to blunt, it's not now.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2014)

NextEndeavor said:


> Wow! Appears they've been used a lot too.  That's a lot of firewood processing. Bet your home is warm.


 

This is an old picture, there is more now.
















Obligatory dog pics.






Yatt in the pampas grass in the back yard.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> When the zombie hordes attack I'm heading to Firewood Bandit's house . . .


The Firewood Bandit has that "Magnum Force" part in him. Zombies take note, don't even try him. Remember to go for the head though.... I saw it on tv so it must be true!


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 9, 2014)

Firewood Bandit - you got so serious horsepower when it comes to processing equipment for firewood. Very Impressive. But, you also have a wood pile that matches the equipment. I've got a neighbor that has all the horsepower but his piles are less than mine. 
I would have to say one of my best tools in my firewood processing are leather gloves - insulated and non-insulated. I don't have a decent camera to take photos to post (i got to learn how to do that on this forum). Not sure the brand but I buy them at TSC or Fleet Farm and they seems to last a few years. But a good fitting pair of leather gloves is mandatory.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 9, 2014)

Minnesota Marty said:


> Firewood Bandit - you got so serious horsepower when it comes to processing equipment for firewood. Very Impressive. But, you also have a wood pile that matches the equipment. I've got a neighbor that has all the horsepower but his piles are less than mine.
> I would have to say one of my best tools in my firewood processing are leather gloves - insulated and non-insulated. I don't have a decent camera to take photos to post (i got to learn how to do that on this forum). Not sure the brand but I buy them at TSC or Fleet Farm and they seems to last a few years. But a good fitting pair of leather gloves is mandatory.


 

Thanks for the kind words.

I am retired and cutting firewood is what I do for exercise and entertainment in the winter until the golf course opens up.  3 years ago I weighed about 250#s, I weight a lot less now, that is me in the Avatar.

I Agree regarding gloves.  I just bought a dozen Atlas Fit thermal gloves for winter use.  They came yesterday and appear to be the thing for handling firewood.  Pretty cheap too with rubber palms.  Extreme dexterity and grip for running a saw. 

http://www.atlasfitgloves.com/atlasthermalgloves.html

BTW, I won't buy any more saws that don't have heated grips, once you have them you won't go back.  My 562XP is getting traded as soon as my dealer gets the backordered 562XPG's in. (heated handles)


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 9, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I thought I make this thread to let everyone discuss what works and doesn't work for making firewood. ....
> 
> 
> Log tongs are like putting a suitcase handle on a round of wood, in snow they are a fantastic and your hands don't get wet.



In my neck of the woods we have ROUND trees.





I saw a set a these at TSC today.   Question:  If ya don't grab the round (_or in your case "Square"_) in the center, does it tend to tip and become tiresome?

The largest I saw was for 14"  rounds.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 9, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> In my neck of the woods we have ROUND trees.
> 
> Nope we have these white oak here that  grow square like that with no bark.  That is where railroad ties come from.
> 
> ...


 
No, the points dig into the bark and don't slip, as you pick up, they dig in more.  They will pick up as big a round as you can comfortably carry in one hand.  Bigger than that and you'll not use them and need both hands.


----------



## paul bunion (Feb 9, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> No, the points dig into the bark and don't slip, as you pick up, they dig in more.  They will pick up as big a round as you can comfortably carry in one hand.  Bigger than that and you'll not use them and need both hands.



Pulp hooks are very useful also.   A flick of the wrist and you have an instant handle.  (Except when they bounce off.)


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

Are those tongs 12"? I looked on eBay for some 14" tongs but they don't have any listed. I gotta get some of those buggers!


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 9, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Are those tongs 12"? I looked on eBay for some 14" tongs but they don't have any listed. I gotta get some of those buggers!


 

Mine are the Husky 12", my dealer got them quite a bit cheaper than this for me, I have a pair.
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Timber-Carrier/Husqvarna-12-Timber-Tongs.axd


----------



## tinrat (Feb 12, 2014)

AWSOME!


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder how much less the skidloader?


----------



## ErikR (Feb 12, 2014)

Minnesota Marty said:


> I wonder how much less the skidloader?




10 seconds with Google ....... $21,500 w/o 6 way wedge

http://www.spartanequipment.com/products/Skid-Steer-Wood-Processor-Attachment-Pro-Series.html


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

Jags said:


> The best tool I ever made for making firewood...
> 
> View attachment 126776


 That's impressive Jags.


----------



## MarkinNC (Feb 13, 2014)

I notice you have some Logrite tools.  I love my Logrite peavey and have planned to get the hookeroon.  Do you like it?

XP saws, redundant splitting tools and copious amount of seasoned firewood...you'll fit right in here


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 13, 2014)

I really like Logrite tools, but I read a review by someone who said he prefers the curves of a typical axe handle over the straight handled models, so I purchased a 36" Peavey Mfg. hookaroon.  I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## MarkinNC (Feb 13, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I really like Logrite tools, but I read a review by someone who said he prefers the curves of a typical axe handle over the straight handled models, so I purchased a 36" Peavey Mfg. hookaroon.  I'm very pleased with it.


 
Your posts are always helpful to me.  What you said makes a lot of sense BUT I am sitting here thinking I would never break the Logrite.  It would be pretty hard to break a hookaroon under normal use I think. 

Speaking of tools, my friends who have purchased those cheap chinese tools, like peaveys, have had very poor performance from them.

The reason I got a Logrite peavey was because my friend broke 3 Peavey handles.  He has a sawmill and uses his a lot though.  The handles are around $39 IIRC.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 13, 2014)

MarkinNC said:


> Your posts are always helpful to me.  What you said makes a lot of sense BUT I am sitting here thinking I would never break the Logrite.  It would be pretty hard to break a hookaroon under normal use I think.
> 
> Speaking of tools, my friends who have purchased those cheap chinese tools, like peaveys, have had very poor performance from them.
> 
> The reason I got a Logrite peavey was because my friend broke 3 Peavey handles.  He has a sawmill and uses his a lot though.  The handles are around $39 IIRC.



Don't get me wrong, I'd never turn down a Logrite tool.  They are tops in qualiy, design, and are lightweight.  For a Peavey, do prefer the Logrite over the wood handled models.  The Peavy Mfg. *hookaroon* with wood handle is my first hookaroon, and I haven't used it enough to break it, but I certainly expect to do so, lol!  If it breaks too often, a Logrite hookaroon will soon be in my shed.


----------

